# Snowblower stalls out as soon as I engage the auger?



## Karls 8HP Mastercraft (12 mo ago)

Older 8 HP unit. I installed one of those aftermarket carbs. It starts and idles OK but when I engage the auger it stalls out. Anyone know how to remedy this?
Thanks Karl


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

Karls 8HP Mastercraft said:


> Older 8 HP unit. I installed one of those aftermarket carbs. It starts and idles OK but when I engage the auger it stalls out. Anyone know how to remedy this?
> Thanks Karl


cables? maybe, see if it is engaging, hows your Amps?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Karls 8HP Mastercraft said:


> It starts and idles OK but when I engage the auger it stalls out.


With the engine off and spark plug pulled for safety, do the augers and the impeller rotate easily and smoothly by hand?

Are you engaging the auger at fast idle (up in the 3000-3600RPM range)?


----------



## Karls 8HP Mastercraft (12 mo ago)

pink toe beater said:


> cables? maybe, see if it is engaging, hows your Amps?


I will check the cable. I don't think the belts have ever been changed so Ill have a look there as well. I'll try rotating the augers and impellers to see if they move easily.


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

something is def preventing your machine, from getting fuel or power. it can be challenging looking for things like that., what about your fuel lines? you know since winter is coming soon, i would check the carb and avoid head scratching when snow is flying, just saying, let me know wacha think?

at this point, i could relate, im working on a broken throttle, also Governor and eventually getting a brand new china Carb 45 canadian dollars, and later service my Augers and get them greased gunned for the winter.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

As above. Carefully check the moving parts. Carefully. Pull plug. You can even use a two by four too if eeally safety worried.
Also, check if belt and brake are in correct order.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Does the idler pulley spin freely?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you aboard. 👍 

Agreed check that all parts that are supposed to move/rotate freely do so.

Is this new carburetor adjustable, ie. does it have a screw to adjust the fuel/air mixture? Please post a link if you have one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

A picture will help a lot.
Front and especially the bottom. Along with the pulleys with the belt cover off.


----------



## Aldrill (2 mo ago)

*Craftsman 536.881851 . I bought this snow blower years ago new from sears and for the last five years I have not been able to use it because when I start it up it will run for a few moments and then it dies. I am very frustrated because I have tried to find the workshop manual for the blower online and I cannot find it. I don't understand why Sears did not publish a repair manual for this blower. In any case I did rebuild the carburetor but this did not help. One thing I did notice while I had the cowl off, when the snow blower would start I don't know if it's a governor lever that attaches to the carburetor but when it activates the snow blower dies. Does anyone know what this is all about? I guess since there is no throttle on the blower the only thing that controls the motor output is the governor which will adjust the engine RPM depending on the load. I would really appreciate somebody getting back to me about this problem.*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't read that post ... it is way to large ....


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Craftsman 536.881851.
I bought this snow blower years ago new from sears and for the last five years I have not been able to use it because when I start it up it will run for a few moments and then it dies. I am very frustrated because I have tried to find the workshop manual for the blower online and I cannot find it. I don't understand why Sears did not publish a repair manual for this blower. In any case I did rebuild the carburetor but this did not help. One thing I did notice while I had the cowl off, when the snow blower would start I don't know if it's a governor lever that attaches to the carburetor but when it activates the snow blower dies. Does anyone know what this is all about? I guess since there is no throttle on the blower the only thing that controls the motor output is the governor which will adjust the engine RPM depending on the load. I would really appreciate somebody getting back to me about this problem.

Easy fix.
First try if the motor will run longer if the gas cap is off.
Please post ictures of the machine andntge carb area. Possibly the belt area too.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Could also be a restriction in the line, or something in the carb, as it could possibly be using what's in the bowl, and then not being replenished quick enough as it should be?

Many times, you just have to start by trial and error to try and pinpoint the reason. Being that it really has not run in 5 years, I would lean certainly to a fuel issue.

Did it run fine when parked? Why did you not fire it up periodically? All my gas gets treated as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I hate it when someone starts a thread and then never comes back with an update.

general rule of thumb

start with simplest explanation and work your way up from there.
In this case the first thing I check are jams. like previously mentioned.
Remove belt cover and inspect belts ( take boot off plug )
Jams in belts. jams in impeller ( common if impeller freezes to drum ) jammed augers.

in most cases this is the problem if it just started happening.
Once you eliminate this possibility you can move up the line ....


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Heck if the problem began with the installation of the Chinesium carb, myself, I would look there _first_, since it is the only unknown (and that cheap offore junk isn't exacly known for quality or consistency . . .). Try cleaning the original and running it again and see if the pronlem persists.


----------



## Aldrill (2 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Could also be a restriction in the line, or something in the carb, as it could possibly be using what's in the bowl, and then not being replenished quick enough as it should be?
> 
> Many times, you just have to start by trial and error to try and pinpoint the reason. Being that it really has not run in 5 years, I would lean certainly to a fuel issue.
> 
> Did it run fine when parked? Why did you not fire it up periodically? All my gas gets treated as well.


The gas has been treated and the cylinder kept lubed. I also rebuilt carb. The fuel line was open and flowed.


----------



## Aldrill (2 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> I hate it when someone starts a thread and then never comes back with an update.
> 
> general rule of thumb
> 
> ...


The problem is not related to a jam, belt, or plug. With the carb cover off I can see the engine dies as the arm that controls the throttle begins to move. I don't know where that control arm attaches to other than the carb. What does the other end attach too?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Probably the governor arm


----------



## Aldrill (2 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Probably the governor arm


That's why I need the shop manual to see how to get to it and better yet is there a modification or fix?


----------

